# Favorite recipes for fresh tuna



## Beachcomber (Sep 29, 2007)

I get a lot of fresh tuna directly from the boats, and would like some freh ideas to cook it. 
   I grill it with a soy sauce base marinade, also Tuna Bites wrapped in bacon and grilled.
  Thanks in advance for any ideas J.D.


----------



## fireweaver (Sep 29, 2007)

oh, beach, i just love the flavor of fresh tuna so much it doesn't often make it anywhere in the kitchen BUT the grill - quick sear, with a tasty marinade/sauce like you're mentioning, and let's eat!

i did experiment one time with pan-searing it, with wonderful results.  i pressed finely minced dill, tarragon, and bay into each side.  a generous spoonful each of diced garlic & crushed ginger (i keep store-bought prepared jars of these in the fridge at all times) go into the heated olive oil in the skillet, then sear away, minute or so on each side on med-hi.  when the outside is cooked, add a half of a tangerine or a mandarin orange, cut into bite-size sections, and a small amount of teriyaki sauce.  stir to coat & cook the citrus just a bit, then serve over jasmine rice.  

i'm jealous over your fresh tuna source!  have fun with all your experiments.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 29, 2007)

I wish I could give you an idea Beachcomber....I just can't beyond the taste of plain grilled tuna. A little S&P..Hit the grill for a few, and I am good to go. I just love the way it taste plain and simple.


Enjoy!!!


----------



## bullseye (Sep 29, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> I wish I could give you an idea Beachcomber....I just can't beyond the taste of plain grilled tuna. A little S&P..Hit the grill for a few, and I am good to go. I just love the way it taste plain and simple.


 
I'm with you, UB!  Good fresh tuna has such an amazing flavor, why mess with it.  Get the outside seared with the inside raw!  I do, sometimes, grate some fresh ginger on it at the end.  Supermarket tuna, on the other hand, I do with a variety of marinades/sauces that usually include ginger, tamari, and fruit.  A little wasabi at service is not amiss.  Either way, leftovers make a great toppping for a salad.


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 29, 2007)

peppercorn encrusted pan seared

crush white, black and red peppercorns into a coarse mixture with a little bit of salt.  press into the tuna, and sear on each side.  serve with a little bit of a creamy sauce - wasabi sauce or a hollandaise sauce.


----------



## Beachcomber (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas, this fresh tuna thing is new to me having just moved here from Texas recently. I really love the taste from all the fresh fish in this area, I get such a kick from going down to the boat docks and seeing what the fishermen have for sale, like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## vyapti (Sep 29, 2007)

This summer, I had bbq'ed tuna marinated in soy and orange juice.  Next time I get fresh tuna, I'm going to try to duplicate it.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally, I love Blackened Tuna, medium.

Mix a couple tablespoons of white and black sesame seeds, and press that into the tuna, and quickly pan-sear in a screaming hot pan.  Serve with a nice Asian noodle side dish, and some stir-fried veggies.

Grilled is great.  You can also coat with 5-spice powder and pan-seared.  I've seen pan-seared Tuna with a wasabi cream sauce.

If you want to get really adventurous, try a Niciose Salad with some freshly grilled tuna.

One thing to remember, once fresh tuna is cooked past medium, it starts to get really dry.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 30, 2007)

I love the flavor of fresh tuna, so I like to keep prep simple and flavors non-competing...  I buy my tuna on Saturdays from a fisherman from Montauk who catches it on Friday.  Try this:

*Grilled Tuna with Lemon and Caper Sauce*

This is a great dish to make in a grill pan (on top the stove) and serve your friends on a cold, gray day in January when you’re all wishing for warmth and sunshine.   The yummy sauce also works wonders for boneless chicken breasts or veal scallops.

makes 6 servings

4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 large lemon, peeled, cut crosswise into 8 1/4" slices, seeded, with their juice
2 tablespoons drained nonpareil capers
Sea salt and freshly ground white pepper to taste
3 tuna steaks cut 1 1/4-inch thick (about 1 pound each)
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 teaspoons finely chopped parsley  for garnish

1.	Melt 4 tablespoons butter in a small saucepan over medium low heat.  Stir constantly until the butter is light brown, about 3 minutes.
2.	Cut the lemon slices into quarters.  Add them (with their juice), and the capers, to the saucepan.  Reduce the heat and cook, shaking the pan several times, until the lemon and capers are heated through, about 1 minute.  Taste for and correct seasoning.
3.	Light a grill or preheat the broiler.  Bush the tuna with olive oil on both sides.  Sprinkle with salt and freshly ground white pepper to taste.
4.	Grill or broil the tuna about 4 inches from the heat, turning once, until charred outside and still slightly pink in the center (3 to 4 minutes per side).
5.	Transfer the tuna to a large platter and cut into thick strips.  Pour the lemon and caper sauce over the fish and serve immediately, garnished with the chopped parsley.


----------



## Beachcomber (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys and gals are the best, these are wonderful ideas. I have saved all of your suggestions and recipes in my 'special' file for use all winter, as we do have a long one here. Again THANKS, I know I will enjoy my time on DC a lot.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 30, 2007)

You should be able to find some ideas here:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=637917


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 4, 2007)

bad link IC ...


----------



## Beachcomber (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks ChefJune for the wonderful recipe Grilled Tuna with Lemon and Caper Sauce. We had this tonight with Herb Roasted Potatoes, Asparagus and a glass(s) of fine Chardonnay.


----------

